# ILR: Reasons wanting to stay in the UK



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

Can anyone advise on what the best thing to say for the following ILR question would be. This is the first question of the 'DOCUMENTS' section:

'Do you have any other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK? For example, evidence of an active relationship with a child or parent or medical evidence such as evidence of serious ill health.'

I have explained how my wife and I have a newborn son and it has always been our intention to raise a family here in the UK. The thing is, I'm allowed 3,000 characters in this section so I'm wondering if it would be a good opportunity to say anything and everything possible to try and get granted ILR. For example, should I talk about how we just bought a house before our son was born and we plan on staying here for a very long time. Or maybe even explain how and why my income is so much lower these past few months as a result of Lockdown orders from the government but how it will go back to normal as soon as the Lockdown is lifted...

Also, should we provide my son's birth certificate?

Any guidance here would be most appreciated.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I've added that weve just bought a house, plans on starting a family, both have jobs here and I've (sponsor) lived her all of my life, so cannot relocate. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

My answer was "I do not have any other reasons for wanting to stay
in the UK" and I was granted ILR. Obviously everyone has individual circumstances and in your case of course it makes sense to mention your son, your house, and whatever other reasons you might have for wanting to remain in the UK. But I really don't think you have to try to come up with as many things as possible to fill the space.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

JGun said:


> Can anyone advise on what the best thing to say for the following ILR question would be. This is the first question of the 'DOCUMENTS' section:
> 
> 'Do you have any other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK? For example, evidence of an active relationship with a child or parent or medical evidence such as evidence of serious ill health.'
> 
> ...


There is also a question in the application if you could live in another country. I answered no to this as my husband doesn't have the right to live elsewhere. But my understanding is that you still need to meet all minimum requirements, including financial despite the current pandemic. If you don't meet these I don't believe any exemption would be made.


----------

